# Rabbit nail abnormality?



## rezter (May 5, 2011)

Hi I have a question about my rabbit nails. I don't know if this is normal but two of his nails one on each side is slightly up and not lined up with the rest with his nails, She doesn't show any pain and is still very energetic any information would be appreciated thanks. 

(Pictures below)








Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (May 5, 2011)

Judging by the vague pictures, she may possibly have some broken toes. She may not seem to be in pain to you because rabbits are notorious for concealing any ailments. Check her toes to see if they are angled differently as well.

However, it is some times possible fornailsto grow out at odd angles.

Does she have a wire floor in her cage? Does she hop a bit funny or seem to favor her feet at all?


----------



## Happi Bun (May 5, 2011)

Where did you get the bunny from? I had one that came from a very neglectful situation that had some nails like that.


----------



## rezter (May 5, 2011)

*Inle_Rabbitry wrote: *


> Judging by the vague pictures, she may possibly have some broken toes. She may not seem to be in pain to you because rabbits are notorious for concealing any ailments. Check her toes to see if they are angled differently as well.
> 
> However, it is some times possible fornailsto grow out at odd angles.
> 
> Does she have a wire floor in her cage? Does she hop a bit funny or seem to favor her feet at all?


No she doesn't have any wire floor or doesn't favor any of her feet I tested by her walking on two legs and she was quite comfortable with it not showing any pain or favoring any foot. Also toes don't seem to be angled any differently. 

Some more images below.. Maybe its a little shedding of the hair on the foot as I took a shot of how the hair is coming off to the side with a mix of a little over grown nail? any input? 

Pic 1

Pic 2


----------



## rezter (May 9, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## rezter (May 12, 2011)

K the nails are sticking out a little bit more refer to pictures two posts above can anyone give me some information if this is normal or dont worry about?


----------



## missyscove (May 12, 2011)

I'm having trouble understanding what you're saying is abnormal about the nails. Is it color, length, shape, ? The pictures are a little blurry, but nothing looks all that off to me.


----------



## rezter (May 13, 2011)

Im asking if its abnormal the nail looks fine but the thing is its not down like the other nails its sort of higher then the other nails and not hidden by the fur on his feet/


----------



## Watermelons (May 13, 2011)

If you're able to post some pictures that are clear, and not blurry/dark/pixely, you will get more response  Its really hard to tell from those pictures, sorry. 
If all else fails, you're close enough to me you could bring him over and I would be happy to check his feet out.


----------



## Kizza (May 14, 2011)

Hi, the pics are very hard to see but I think what you are getting at is, there is one nail that looks like it is bent upwards and not growing forwards like the other 'normal' looking nails.

Are they the same nail on each foot? It may be that they just grow like that if they are the exact same nail on each foot. Either that or they could have been broken previously.

You are obviously worried, so to make sure there is nothing to worry about I would take her to a vet to get it checked out.

Bunnies hide pain very well, if she doesn't show it, that doesn't always mean it doesn't hurt.


----------



## rezter (May 15, 2011)

Yes they seem to be the same on each foot the one closet to his body. I guess Ill bring him to vet later it could be that his nails are getting kinda long but also His hair on the foot seem to be sort of more spread out.


----------



## golfdiva (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure, but from what I can see, they look like Hershey's toes! He has one of his middle toes, on both back feet, that sort of stick up more than out. It looks like when he walks, that nail doesn't touch the ground, so it doesn't get worn down as much as his other nails.

I've had Hershey since he was 7 weeks old. He's 4.5 years old now and his nails have always been like that. It has never seemed to bother him. The vet has not remarked on it, and some other very rabbit savvy people have seen his toes and have not commented on it.

So, if your rabbit's toes are like Hershey's then there is nothing to worry about!


----------



## rezter (May 17, 2011)

K awsome I was hoping that it just a raised nail nothing to major.


----------



## farmerchick (May 17, 2011)

one of my rabbits has a nail abnormality, looks like that but its her back leg on the side closest to her, she has a nail coming out, but its coming out of her foot, and doesn't have a toe attached to it. when my groomer did her nails she was really weirded out by it. also, another rabbit of mine has a similar looking nail to your pictures, i wouldn't worry, unless it affects your bunnys walk!


----------

